# 3 Point Hitch



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Here are the Installation Instructions and Parts List for the 18010-01,-02
Large Frame 3 Point Hitch. This hitch fit the following tractors:
1250…(197-01, -02, -03)
1455…(198-01, -02)
1476…(1476-01)
1477…(1477-01)
1886…(1886-01, -02, -03, -04)

Note: There was another 3 point hitch (18086) which fit the 
1886-05 through the HT23 but I don’t have clean enough info
to post. If I get some I’ll post it on this thread. 

18010 3 Point Hitch Parts


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

18010 3 Point Hitch Pg01


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

18010 3 Point Hitch Pg02


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000 has posted plans for building your own 3pt hitch here's a link to that thread http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6779


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Here is an Illustrated Parts List for the 18086 hitch
Still working on getting an 18086 installation manual.

18086 Illustrated Parts List


----------

